# Is an AR-15 the same as a .223



## hunting101 (Jun 1, 2004)

I have heard many different things and i was just wondering if an AR-15 was the same thing as a .223.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

well an ar-15 is a gun type, the .223 is a caliber


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

In other words, an AR-15 is a type of rifle, which is chambered in .223. The .223 is a calibre which Remington developed for NATO. In the military (an AR-15 was originally a military rifle) the .223 Remington calibre is known as a 5.56x45 NATO. We sporting shooters liked the idea of this unique calibre so we use it quite frequently. In essence, the AR-15 shoots 223 rounds.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Right. The AR-15 is the civilian version of the M-16, without the selective fire, full auto, 3 round bursts, etc. Otherwise is the same thing. It was originally chambered in 223 (5.56 etc). Now, to throw a monkey wrench in it all, there are a number of manufacturers of clones (some great, some.... not so great). Also, they have chambered AR-15 type rifles in a number of calibers; 7.62x39, 308, others, I'm not sure. Then there are some really strange conversions. Check out the 50 Beowolf. Or the 50 Ferret, which is an upper receiver conversion with a single shot bolt action 50 BMG barrel. Some do not think of the AR-15 or any of its clones as a viable hunting rifle. However, take one of those and do all the work to put it in match condition and you can't get a much better varming rifle. Or the 50 Beowolf does make a viable short range deer rifle. Hope that hasn't muddied the waters too much.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Ha! the "you dont need one of those for hunting" crowd is todal BS. anything that can kill a person is more than enought to kill most North american game. in other words, AR-15's, SKS's, AK-477's, and AKM's are more than ok for hunting. :sniper: get a centerfire, and youl be fine for just about anything. as long as its not TO big.


----------



## rickbones (Aug 26, 2004)

Just take a look at Shotgun news and and you will find about 10 diffrent upper recivers u can put on a AR15. if u want to go plink away with a 22LR or go shoot a buffalo with a 50BMG. As long as you have the money. caution diffrent manufactuers do diffrent stuff with there trigger groups.


----------

